# "Triple That" by Yoda



## Yoda-BB (23 Jan 2014)

* *


----------



## darren636 (23 Jan 2014)

That's the best gully I've seen since Saturday on the south west coast.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jan 2014)

Excellence.


----------



## scrud (23 Jan 2014)

something about that picture makes my eyes go funny, like it's meant to be 3D!
probably just me. beautiful thank though.


----------



## parotet (23 Jan 2014)

Excellent mate... Beautiful!


----------



## Jason King (24 Jan 2014)

Very nice.. beautifully done 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryH (31 Jan 2014)

Great place for an ambush! Takes me back to my Cowboy and Indian matinee days. I can just imagine an unsuspecting wagon train approaching the canyon!

It's stunning.


----------



## Antoni (31 Jan 2014)

Great! That is a wonderful scape!


----------



## LukeDaly (5 Feb 2014)

Beautiful Tank!


----------

